# A couple Pictures



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Pretty Pretty pollen.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

nice pictures, that swarm looks like a boot, must be called the boot swarm


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The bees on the comb have an interesting mix of band colors.


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

yes they do, that hive is a package I installed the beginning of May. Looks like it may have been made up of bees from several differant hives

Bill


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice! I'd love to have a hi-res copy of the honey-comb one to use as wallpaper.


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

*You wish is granted*

Magista

I loaded a number of hi-res versions of my photos on my web site, you can download them at http://www.BillysBees.com clock on the link for "High Res Gallery"

There comb pictures there as well as queen pictures.

Bill


----------

